# when is the latest you can put plants out in the northeast?



## crazylarry (Jul 23, 2009)

i live in upstate new york and i was wondering how late people have put plants out in the season and if they got good yields? im gonna keep putting them out and hope for the best.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 23, 2009)

Obviously, they will be smaller plants at harvest compared to spring planted, with similarly smaller yields. But, why not try? If you have a choice, pick something faster than a pure sativa or thai ss


----------



## 420grower (Jul 23, 2009)

if you are starting from seed forget it,but if you have rooted clones,you will get some good meds,if you know the strain all the better,ak47,48 type indicas seem to be the quickest to flower and finish,if nothing else you will get to experience the flowering/harvesting cycle,and you can't get that from no book,good luck,good growing


----------



## crazylarry (Jul 23, 2009)

well thats good to know because ak47 clones are what im putting out,i know they probably wont be monsters but something is better than nothing. im thinking around the middle of october for my harvest.


----------



## GeoPharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

great question i was wondering the same thing.

think ill leave mine in their cozy space though.

started with one 70watt flo  "grow"


 just bought a couple of 26w compact flos-  which i should have got in the first place quadruple the light for the same money (10.00).... If there is any thc in these things when they are done ill be in shock.  But im not working so budget is the key word here.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 23, 2009)

I am in   I lost count of years.


I old landscaper

This time of year in midwest

Northern Kentucky and tennesse

Weather changes

I'm getting ready to produce some new music with this grow if it works out
no guarantee

something will work out

I just have to be sure the right  crosses are mixed

touch each lovely lady 
give them all my solicitude

August 1 put your flowering plants out

14 hours or less is minimum


----------



## smokybear (Jul 23, 2009)

They will still grow and produce buds, they just won't be huge plants. You will definitely get some sort of yield if they get plenty of sunlight. How many clones are you putting out? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokin427 (Jul 23, 2009)

pray for a hot and sunny august cause out in the midwest the weather has been AWFUL. definitely give it a shot though!


----------



## crazylarry (Jul 23, 2009)

putting them in only cornfields and putting out as many as i can. i hope to put out around 450 clones and lets see what happens come october.


----------



## smokin427 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW. dude thats a lot...A LOT. very sketchy...be careful


----------



## crazylarry (Jul 23, 2009)

taking a shot bro. the bush years have been very hard on us. lol.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 23, 2009)

cornfields bad my friend.

I dont know about where you live but they cut the corn down in early to mid august where i live.,...


----------



## dubblehue (Jul 24, 2009)

If the rest of the summer is like it has been so far for me here in New England, I'd say you're wasting your time at this point. :/


----------



## daddyo (Jul 24, 2009)

nothing ventured... nothing ventured.


----------



## crazylarry (Jul 24, 2009)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> If the rest of the summer is like it has been so far for me here in New England, I'd say you're wasting your time at this point. :/[/well im in upstate n.y. and the weather hasnt been the best,but if we get a hot august, then i think i will be very happy.oh and by the way the corn gets cut down very late around here i would say late october early november,a perfect place for growers.quote]


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 25, 2009)

about 5 years ago i know a guy that put out little rooted clones in mid to late aug. and he got about 8lbs off of 7 clones....this is in the upper midwest.  i usually put clones out until late aug....even the small ones have a quarter on them when they are all said and done if they get plenty of light and nutes.... but putting those babys under the canopy of the corn isnt gonna help them any. are you going right in the middle of the field or maybe you can go along the fence lines or something.  that way if they take the corn out early then your girls can still live to see you cut them down.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 25, 2009)

:watchplant: planting 450 clones in a cornfield in august=  let us know how this turns out. My corn is 41/2 ft, clones wud get very lil sun. Who's cornfield? Ya get your a$$ shot in these parts doing that kinda crap, but thats here. Man, take care. This thread gotta be the "post of the month"  or "  " of the month-


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> :watchplant: planting 450 clones in a cornfield in august= let us know how this turns out. My corn is 41/2 ft, clones wud get very lil sun. Who's cornfield? Ya get your a$$ shot in these parts doing that kinda crap, but thats here. Man, take care. This thread gotta be the "post of the month" or " " of the month-


Yep that somes it up where i come from as well !   Or better still if the leo finds 450 growing in a cornfield the owner would loose his livelihood and family because leo will let him know how stooopid he must be !!:doh:  ooohh but Stevie Wonder   would get away with it due to the fact of not being able to find the keys to his truck to go and investigate the smell of buds coming from his corn field !!


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 26, 2009)

Crazylarry,
Hate to bring u this news. My wife is from the Finger Lakes area. She was shot at by a farmer while hiding in a cornfield when she was a teenageer!! "what u kids doing on my LAND"! So hopefully its your cornfield/land. Darn farmers same everywhere. Ya'd thunk they cud be more understanding!! Guess i learned this lesson early in life too. Quite the trick to fish the irrigation ponds in S.C., and not get run off.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 26, 2009)

though I applaud most ideas,this one is just plain stupid,I thought the reason for this site was to help those who are tired of the system,to steathly and quitely learn to grow our own meds,or to help others  thru the use of caregivers/growers,what you want to do my friend is make money,if thats the case move somewhere legal,and get licenced to grow for profit,you sound like the old gorilla farmers who by the way shot first asked questions later,so keep your silly profit dreams somewhere else,or some other site,if the rest of you on this site don't agree,then sadly this will have to be my last reply,I grow for medical reasons,and I breed to develop meds that will fit a persons condition,you my friend want to make easy money,if thats true,open a dispensary,they roll in the dough,good luck,and this is to be  my final reply then so be it,great site either way


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2009)

im with you 420 grower
i dont grow for medical reasons
but i definetly dont grow for profit either, 400 clones????
sounds like greed to me.

jmo


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Crazylarry,
> Hate to bring u this news. My wife is from the Finger Lakes area. She was shot at by a farmer while hiding in a cornfield when she was a teenageer!! "what u kids doing on my LAND"! So hopefully its your cornfield/land. Darn farmers same everywhere. Ya'd thunk they cud be more understanding!! Guess i learned this lesson early in life too. Quite the trick to fish the irrigation ponds in S.C., and not get run off.


 


    If she was on his land she deserved to be shot at and run off, did the concept of "private property" ever enter your head?


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 26, 2009)

> did the concept of "private property" ever enter your head?



Cubby,
Not my head, her teenage brain head. I'm just pointing out to Larry if a farmer will shoot at a teenage girl for trespassing, then good luck on planting 450 clones!! Talk to larry  with your "private property" speech-its his "deal". She's 55yrs old now, her playing in the farmers cornfield days have passed  If i just cud get her to understand "streaking" isn't cool anymore, then all her bad habits will be solved!! 
    420 grower, i'm sure most on here agree with u fully on what this site is used for. The more i read this, the sillier it really is. Where did the 450 clones come from?? i'm done, moving on-peace


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Cubby,
> Not my head, her teenage brain head. I'm just pointing out to Larry if a farmer will shoot at a teenage girl for trespassing, then good luck on planting 450 clones!! Talk to larry with your "private property" speech-its his "deal". She's 55yrs old now, her playing in the farmers cornfield days have passed If i just cud get her to understand "streaking" isn't cool anymore, then all her bad habits will be solved!!
> 420 grower, i'm sure most on here agree with u fully on what this site is used for. The more i read this, the sillier it really is. Where did the 450 clones come from?? i'm done, moving on-peace


 

    Point taken, on another subject, you would'nt want to break all her bad habbits, it would make life awful boring.:hubba:


----------

